# ...and what of AQ?



## CQB (Aug 4, 2017)

Al-Qaida-linked militants' advance throws west's Syria plans into disarray

Still playing the long game.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2017)

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## CQB (Aug 6, 2017)

Judging by the article it looks like the deal is Russia takes on AQ & the home team continues with IS elsewhere.  It's interesting that the AQ group hasn't set up governance in Idlib, not yet anyway.


----------

